# more of the same



## vonnagy (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, it really doesn't take much creative skill and effort to take sunrise or sunset shots, nature already does that for you. This series taken from an old dock on the way to work that past couple of the weeks.


----------



## terri (Jun 11, 2004)

Damn you, anyway.   

um....is that a good critique...?     :LOL:


----------



## malachite (Jun 11, 2004)

Uh yeah, damn you and your never ending pallette of colors. Awesome silhouette action.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice, #s 1 thru 7 are my favorites; I hate picking out just one shoot to get enlarged when I have a group like these


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm going to third the "Damn you" sentiment.

Damn you!


----------



## Chase (Jun 11, 2004)

Ah ha! I've figured it out.

You know the old complaint about people saying things like, "Wow, that's a great shot, you must have a really great camera"?

Well, these photos that Vonn submits have absolutely nothing to do with any photographic ability on his part. He just happens to live in a place where it is impossible to take lesser quality photos.

So, in this case....Wow, nice shots, you must live in a really beautiful place 

Yeah...that's it  :roll:


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

Amazingly beautiful shots, as usual! My favs are #'s 2, 5 & 6


----------



## Corry (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to agree with Jeff.  1-7 are my favs!


----------



## Canon Fan (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm also gonna go with the mainstream and say DAMN YOU! I love the third shot.


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 11, 2004)

well i'll be damned
 
don't make me say 666 in my kiwi accent  :greenpbl: 




> Ah ha! I've figured it out.
> 
> You know the old complaint about people saying things like, "Wow, that's a great shot, you must have a really great camera"?
> 
> ...



you now know my secret


----------



## cypilk (Jun 11, 2004)

yes!.. we figured out vonn's secret!!. ..


----------



## Harpper (Jun 12, 2004)

Great pictures Mark. I don't want to be left out so I also say damn you!


----------



## craig (Jun 12, 2004)

I am not sure anyone should be damned for taking photos of sunsets or sunrises. Mother nature only provided the palette. Mark took the amazing photo. Personally I have not shot a magic sky scene in years. For me some things are better left to memory. Plus, if I see one more photo of sunrise on the Tetons' I will throw up.

I firmly believe that all places, people and things are stunning. I lived in Brooklyn, NY for 25 years. I found it equally as beautiful as WY, just in a (very) different way. 

I understand that the above posts may have been in jest. Couldn't resist throwing out the beautiful philosophy.


----------



## cowbert098 (Jun 12, 2004)

Great pictures!  I really like the silhouettes of the boats.


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 13, 2004)

> I firmly believe that all places, people and things are stunning. I lived in Brooklyn, NY for 25 years. I found it equally as beautiful as WY, just in a (very) different way.
> 
> I understand that the above posts may have been in jest. Couldn't resist throwing out the beautiful philosophy



thanks for sharing that craig, how true that is!


----------



## craig (Jun 13, 2004)




----------

